# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  طلبت العلم عدة سنوات ومع ذلك ليس لدي معلومات ولا أشعر بالفائدة

## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سـ 3/ فضيلة الشيخ طلبت العلم عدة سنوات ومع ذلك ليس لدي معلومات ولا أشعر بالفائدة فبماذا تنصحونني جزاكم الله خيرا؟
جـ/ أولا لا تقل لم أشعر بالفائدة؛ لأن طالب العلم في عبادة، والمقصود من طلب العلم ما هو؟ 
المقصود أولا رضى الله جل وعلا عن العبد أنه حرص على العلم، تعلمون أن الرجل الذي في الحديث مات بين بلدين، فأتت الملائكة قالت قيسوا إلى أي البلدين فوجد أنه أقرب إلى بلد الهجرة فغفر له، لماذا؟ لأن طالب العلم في حركته في العلم هو في عبادة، طلبك العلم: أنفاسك ،كلامك الذي تكلم فيه، إنصاتك، استعمالك لجوارحك، في هذا الأمر ،هذا كله: عبادة لله جل جلاله، أنت احتسب أنك في عبادة، تقول ما استفدت، لا تقل ما استفدت، هو ربما خير لك من نوافل الصلاة، أو من بعض نوافل العبادات؛ لأن هذا فيه عظم أجر وتعبد لله جل جلاله، لما تسمع من كلام الله جل وعلا وكلام رسوله ومعنى ذلك.
ثم الفائدة متبعّضة لا تظن أنه إما أن تكون عالما أو لا تكون، ليس المقصود من كل طالب علم أن يكون عالما،إنما المقصود بطلبك للعلم أن ترفع الجهل عن نفسك، أن تتعبد لله جل وعلا بعبادات صحيحة، أن تكون عقيدتك صالحة، تأتي الله جل وعلا بقلب سليم "يَوْمَ لَا يَنفَعُ مَالٌ وَلَا بَنُونَ (88) إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ"[الشعراء:88-89]، سليم من الشبهة وسليم من إقرار الشهوة.
هذا من فوائد العلم، أنك ترفع الجهل عن نفسك، ولا أظن أحدا طلب العلم سنين لم يستفد منه أجرا ولم يستفد منه رفعا للجهل عن نفسه، لا يمكن! إذا كانت نيته صادقة، فالله جل وعلا لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا، ثم هو لابد أن يكون رفع الجهل عن نفسه، لو ما نفعت إلا نفسك وعيالك هذا خير عظيم.
س4/ أقول في نفسي لن أستطيع أن أكون شيخا ربانيا؛ لأني لست على ذكاء قوي أو غير ذلك من الأعذار، بماذا تنصحني؟
ج/ بما نصحت به أخاك قبل، ليس من شرط طلب العلم أن تكون عالما ربانيا، اسأل ربك التوفيق، ولا تدري هل إذا تصدرت للعلم وصرت عالما، ما تدري هل ذمتك تبرأ أو لا تبرأ، لا تدري هل هو ابتلاء لك أم أنه أفضل؟
المهم أن تنوي رفع الجهل عن نفسك، وأن يرضى الله جل وعلا عنك لأنك سلكت طريقا تلتمس فيه علما وتطلب العلم وصلاح القلب وصلاح الجوارح، هذا هو المقصود.
أما أن تكون عالما أو لا تكون، هذه علمها عند رب العالمين، والله جل وعلا "يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاء وَيَخْتَارُ مَا كَانَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ"[القصص:68].أسأل الله لك التوفيق ولإخوانك جميعا ولكل من رام خيرا فلم يدرك مبتغاه؛ لكن:
لا تسئ بالعلم ظنا يا فتى ***إن سوء الظن بالعلم عطب
كما قال الشنقيطي في شعره.
من شريط/ الوصايا العشر للإستفادة من الدروس العلمية للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ حفظه الله

----------


## أشجعي

ما أجمل هذا الكلام وما أنفعه
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء.

----------


## ابوعبدالجبار التميمي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم معاذة

ولكما بالمِثل ، بارك الله فيكما .

----------


## مرثد

رائع
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
بارك الله فيك اجوبة تشرح الصدر و تضم الجراح من الجيد جدا ان نتعلم و نرفع الجهل عن انفسنا و من الاجود ان نعلمه غيرنا لنشرع بالفائدة التي استفدنا من علم لكن مع الاسف مرات لا نجدها و لا نشعر به...الحمد لله على كل حال 
احترامي 
شكرااا

----------


## أم معاذة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وفيكما بارك الله .

----------


## طالب الرضا

إن لم يملك الشخص الاخلاص اولا ثم الرغبة والعشق والتلهف للعلم والاطلاع فسيصعب الامر عليه

----------


## حكيم عطيف

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم معاذة

بارك الله فيكما.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

سبحان الله 
اللهم ارزقنا علما نافعا .
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم معاذة

وفيكِ بارك الله أختي.

----------


## التميمي العراقي

كلام نفيس بارك الله فيكِ على هذا النقل المبارك

----------


## أم معاذة

وفيكَ بارك الله .

----------


## أبو حسام المصري

بارك الله فيكِ على هذا النقل المبارك، والذي لا شك سينعش أُناسًا كثيرين في الاستمرار في طلب العلم
وأحب أن أضيف أن هناك منهجية في طلب العلم، تُشعر الإنسان بالفائدة، سمعتها من بعض مشائخي جزاهم الله خيرًا
فمن ذلك: 
أن يبدأ الإنسان بالمتون العلمية الصغيرة في مذهب معين يحفظها، ليضبط المذهب.
ثم يبدأ بعد ذلك بدراسة شرح مبسط لتلك المتون، على أن يكون ذلك على قول واحد وهو الأرجح في المذهب الذي اختاره.
ثم بعد ذلك يتوسع فيأخذ شروحًا تتناول الأقوال في المذهب مع الترجيح بينها.
ثم بعد ذلك يتوسع فيأخذ في النظر في الفقه المقارن، والمذاهب الأخرى، 
ويرجح ما يراه صحيحًا - إن كان أهلاً للترجيح- ، وذلك تبعًا لقواعد الترجيح المعروفة.
وهكذا يفعل طالب العلم مع كل فن من الفنون
كما قال ربنا (كونوا ربانيين) قال المفسرون: هم الذين يعلمون الناس صغار العلم قبل كباره.
والله أعلم

----------


## أبوفردوس

والله أثلجت صدورنا بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم أمامة الليبية

جزاكِ الله خيرا أختي الفاضلة.

----------


## أم معاذة

الأخ الفاضل / أبو حسام المصري، جزاك الله خيرا على الإضافة .

الأخوان الفاضلان / أبو فردوس ، أمّ أمامة اللّيبيّة ، جزاكما الله خيرا على المرور والتعقيب .

----------


## أم نور الهدى

سلِمت يمناك أخيتي و جزاكِ الله كل خير ..

----------


## أم معاذة

وإيّاكِ أختي، بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## عبدالله المعدي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## راجي عفو ربه العفو

*جزاك ربي أعالي الجنان ،
و شرح صدرك كما شرحت صدري بهذا الكلام النفيس.
*

----------


## أبومليكة

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجعل هذا النصيحه فى ميزان الحسنات
مواضيعك تشفى صدور كثير من طلبة العلم 
اسأل الله أن يجعل أعمالنا كلها خالصة لوجهه جلا وعلا

----------


## ابومحمد البكرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيكم جميعا.

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
س2/ يقول السائل فضيلة الشيخ: منذ زمن وأنا أطلب العلم، لكن لا أرى له أثر علي وعلى أهلي إلا قليلا فما سبب ذلك وما هو علاجه؟
ج2/ كون العبد طالب العلم يحس بتقصيره هذا من ثمرات العلم، يحس بأن العلم لم يثمر في نفسه وأنه لا بد له أن يجاهد نفسه هذا من ثمرات العلم النافعة، لأن العلم الناس يُفتح لهم فيه وليس كل أحد يُفتح له في جميع العلوم وليس كل أحد يُفتح له في علم معين بنفسه وليس كل أحد أيضاً يُفتح له العمل وقد جاء رجل إلى الإمام مالك رحمه الله تعالى وقال له يا إمامنا نرى منك كل أمر جميل لكنك لا تجاهد في سبيل الله فقال: ((إن من عباد الله من فَتح له باب الصلاة، وإن من عباد الله من فَتح له باب الصيام، وإن من عباد الله من فَتح له باب الحج، وإن من عباد الله من فَتح له باب الجهاد، وإن من عباد الله من فَتح له باب العلم والتعليم وأنا ممن فُتح لي هذا الباب فرضية بما فَتح الله لي)). يعني أنه يصعب أن يقيم الإنسان نفسه بأنه يُثمر العلم فيه في كلّ ميدان، هذا صعب وربما كان من تكليف ما لا يُطاق، يعني صعب أنه في كل ميدان يكون طالب العلم موجوداً يعني يكون طالب العلم، ويعلّم يأمر بالمعروف ويتهى عن المنكر في كل وقت، ويقوم بحقوق والديه وحقوق أولاده في كل وقت، ويقوم بالحقوق العامّة في كل وقت، يعني كثرتها صعب أن يقوم بها واحد من أهل العلم، نعم قد يهيئ الله جلّ وعلا من عباده من يقوم بهذه جميعاً وهذه مقامات الأئمة وهؤلاء نواذر في الأمة، مقامات المجددين وهؤلاء لا ينبغي للإنسان أن يقيم نفسه بهم.
إذا فهذا الذي يقول ما رأيت العلم أثمر في، عليك المجاهدة في نفسك ولا تحتقر نفسك ولا تقل العلم لم ينفعني أو أنا لم أنتفع بالعلم فسأترك العلم، لا، العلم لا بدّ أن يؤثر بإتيان الفرائض وترك المحرمات تعليم العلم وبالكلمة الطيبة، وتؤثر مهما كان التأثير قليلا لكن لا بد أن يكون ذلك مؤثراً يعني العلم، أما إذا كان العلم لم يُثمر بمعنى صاحبه يرتكب المحرمات ويغشى الكبائر والعياذ بالله، ويفرّط في الفرائض أو يترك حقوق العباد أو يعتدي على العباد في أموالهم أو في أعراضهم، أو في ذواتهم ونحو ذلك، فهذا يجب عليه التوبة إلى الله جلّ وعلا والإنابة إليه فالعلم يكون وبال عليه نسأل الله جلّ وعلا العافية والسلامة.
من شريط: من ثمرات العلم للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ

----------


## لغتي عربية

السلام عليكم ... هذا الكلام ذكرني بكلام استاذ لي احترمه جدا وله انجازات كثيرة في اللغة العربية والانكليزية والعروض والتربية قاله لنا قبل اربع سنوات ، قال : انا في وقت صلاة الليل اصلي ركعتين لله تعالى ثم ابدا بكتابة بحوثي وواجباتي حتى صلاة الفجر فاقوم واصلي الفجر واقراء قران ... لاني اعتبر العلم والتعلم والتعليم جزء من عبادتي لله .

----------


## ابو اسلام المصرى

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...4+%CE%E3%D3%C9

----------


## ماجدون

لا تقرأ عن شئ الا اذا اندهشت منه او كنت حابه او شدك اليه فهذا امتع لك حتى ولو لم تستخدمه وايضا اثبت للعلم فى ذاكرتك
ولا تفرض على نفسك اى حاجة
وخذ نفسك فى رحلة مع المكتبات او جوجل حتى تجد دهشة او رغبة فى معرفة موضوع فابحث عنه واستمتع به و ستجد انه ينقلك لغيره وهكذا

----------

